

How I improved our Jade compilation time by 99.7% - paulyoung
http://paulyoung.tv/jade-inheritance

======
binarymax
FYI - I am getting the following warning on FireFox 22.0 for Ubuntu 12.04:

    
    
              Reported Attack Page!
              This web page at paulyoung.tv has been reported as an attack page and has been blocked based on your security preferences.

~~~
paulyoung
Oh wow. Did not know that.

Apparently Firefox uses data from Google SafeBrowsing, which doesn't report
anything out of the ordinary.

[http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=paulyoung...](http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=paulyoung.tv)

~~~
paulyoung
Source: [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/956343](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/956343)

------
nadaviv
> Currently, jade-inheritance depends on its own version of Jade to parse
> templates. Since jade-inheritance does not offer compilation, this must be
> done using other tools which may use a different version of Jade.

Why not use the jade that's already installed by the parent app? Due to the
way dependencies work in npm, by just removing the jade dependency from jade-
inheritance it should just traverse up the directory structure until it finds
a jade package. Just instruct users to install jade alongside with jade-
inheritance, and instead of using node_modules/jade-
inheritance/node_modules/jade, it should use node_modules/jade.

~~~
paulyoung
Good question.

I had tried this approach and had issues in getting it to work. Particularly,
how to specify that jade was still a dependency in package.json. Both regular
dependency and peer dependency didn't seem to fit the bill.

A simple proof-of-concept would be to take the built-in binary and have that
be it's own package which depends on jade and jade-inheritance.

If you can offer some advice on how to go about this, could you create an
issue? [https://github.com/paulyoung/jade-
inheritance/issues](https://github.com/paulyoung/jade-inheritance/issues)

Thanks!

------
paulyoung
My site is having some issues so I've added this blog post at
[http://paulyoung.github.io](http://paulyoung.github.io).

------
mattip
What's with the formatting on android - the right hand margin is off the
screen and I cannot pinch to zoom out?

~~~
paulyoung
I was using this theme: [https://github.com/soulmedia-me/wordpress-
svbtle](https://github.com/soulmedia-me/wordpress-svbtle)

Is this any better? [http://paulyoung.github.io](http://paulyoung.github.io)

------
daemon13
Same message on Chromium.

Probably you shall request site re-check by GGL.

